# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Seltsame Vorgänge

## wassermann

Hallo!
als langjähriger Leser Nutzer dieses Forums bin ich höchst verwundert über die Vorgänge bzgl. der Mitglieder Hutschi und Dieter aus Husum. Heute früh stellte ich diesbezüglich noch eine Frage, was das Verbleiben verschiedener Beiträge und die Sperrung dieser Personen betraf, jetzt muss ich feststellen, dass der ganze Thread sang- und klanglos verschwunden ist.
Könnte sich einer der Verantwortlichen dazu einmal äußern? Immerhin sind auch vollkommen unbedenkliche Beiträge von mir davon betroffen.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Wassermann,

zwar wundere ich mich nicht mehr so oft - aber es ist in der Tat schon recht seltsam wie in diesem Forum sang -und klanglos gestrichen und gesperrt wird. Wer wen provoziert hat sei dahingestellt, aber die Überreaktion gewisser älterer Herren (nicht nur gegenüber Dieter...) ist schon bemerkenswert. 

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## jürgvw

Wenn bei offensichtlichen Ehrverletzungen und Beschimpfungen nicht eingegriffen wird, dann droht das Forum seinem Zweck, nämlich der Hilfe an Ratsuchende, nicht mehr gerecht zu werden.

Jürg

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

es wurde der Wunsch geäußert, den benannten Thread zu löschen. Da er insgesamt nicht unbedingt dem Forumsfrieden dienlich war, haben wir dem Wunsch entsprochen. Einmal mehr möchten wir auf Grund einiger Diskussionen der letzten Tage auf die Forumsregeln hinweisen. Hier insbesondere auf den Passus:




> Bitte beachten Sie darum beim Verfassen von Beiträgen Ihre mit der Registrierung eingegangene Verpflichtung zur gegenseitigen Toleranz. Hinterfragen oder Nichtzustimmung zu Beiträgen anderer Teilnehmer soll sich immer auf einen Sachverhalt beziehen. 
>  Die Persönlichkeit, Fähigkeit oder Integrität. eines anderen Teilnehmers dürfen nicht zweifelnd oder negativ kommentiert werden.


Viele Grüße

Holger

----------


## HorstK

> ...es wurde der Wunsch geäußert,...


Hallo Wassermann,
schade, daß Deine entsprechenden Beiträge/Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang nicht mehr lesbar sind.
Gegen welche Regeln hast Du denn verstoßen? 
Oder muß man das unter Kollateralschaden (Begleitschaden) einordnen.
Gruß, Horst

----------


## RalfDm

Zur Erläuterung: Wird der erste Beitrag eines Threads gelöscht, so löscht das System automatisch alle nachfolgenden Beiträge, da kein Bezug mehr vorhanden ist. Das kann man als Kollateralschaden betrachten.

Ralf

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,
ist ja alles schön und gut. Die Regeln sind auch in Ordnung. 
Doch:Wenn Hitzköpfe sich nicht beruhigen können und sich gegenseitig anstacheln , mag das bedauerlich sein, hält aber doch wohl niemanden davon ab, sich am Forum zu beteiligen. Denn gerade die beiden Betroffenen sind doch nicht dafür bekannt, Neuen oder anderen Betroffenen den Mut zu nehmen, etwas zu schreiben und schon gar nicht die tausende anderer Beiträge zu lesen.
Fehlen nun diese beiden, was auch immer man von ihnen persönlich halten will, fehlen eben auch deren Einlassungen, die im einen Fall meist sachlich präzise und scharf analytisch waren, im anderen  voll von Hilfsbereitschaft und Wohlgesonnensein.
Das Forum tut sich keinen Gefallen, sie auszuschließen. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, was dazu geführt haben könnte.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## gerhard29

> . 
> Wenn Hitzköpfe sich nicht beruhigen können und sich gegenseitig anstacheln


 
Hallo Wassermann, 


ich teile Deine Ansicht. Sowohl DausH und Hutschi schreiben mehr als produktive Beiträge, die vielen sicherlich geholfen haben und künftig fehlen. Dass die beiden sich nicht gerade grün sind, dürfte jedem, der regelmäßig im Forum ist, bekannt sein. Und das Ganze ist leider wegen einer Sache "hinter der Komma-Stelle" eskaliert und zum Schluss flogen nicht nur Giftpfeile.

Was mich interessieren würde, die Frage geht auch an den Moderator: Sind die Beiden denn auf Dauer gesperrt! Wenn, dann wäre das schade! Denn zum einen die Beiträge von Beiden als auch die Zitate am Ende von Hutschis Beiträgen fehlen! Oder haben die Beiden nur einen Schuss vor den Bug bekommen, damit sie sich beruhigen?


Mit Grüßen aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Gerhard,
nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen, werden Streithähne vorübergehend gesperrt, ähnlich wie die Rote Karte beim Fußball. 

Wenn also Diskussionen mit unfairen Mitteln geführt werden, greift die Administration des Forums zur "Roten Karte" und verweist diese Teilnehmer für eine gewisse Zeit des Feldes.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## premme

Hallo,
somit gilt die rote Karte für alle. Finde ich nicht richtig. Man macht es sich zu einfach. Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein schriftlicher Beitrag, im Forum, für alle lesbar, wirkungsvoller. wenn das nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt, pers. Nachricht, mit dem Hinweis auf Sperre.
Somit für alle nachvollziehbar.
Gruß premme

----------


## Bernardo

Obwohl oder gerade weil ich Neuling hier im Forum und in meiner PK-Historie bin, erlaube ich mir hier ein offenes Wort, da ich als Neuling vollkommen frei von irgendwelchem "Insiderwissen" und "Empfindlichkeiten" bin.
  Sofort nachdem ich die Sperrung von den genannten Mitgliedern bemerkt habe und ja auch Beitrge gelscht wurden, habe ich einen entsprechenden Protest an den Admin dieses Forums geschrieben. Das nur nebenbei.
 
  Generell finde ich Lschungen, Sperrungen usw. absolut unpassend und erinnert mich an die Zensur totalitrer Staaten. Diese Manahmen sollten nur das aller- allerletzte Mittel sein.
  Hier wird meiner Meinung nach zu leichtfertig damit umgegangen und ich empfehle den Admins einmal sich bei anderen Foren umzusehen was dort so abgeht.
 
  Uns alle vereint eine Diagnose, eine Krankheit. So ist es nur nachvollziehbar und msste eigentlich auch erwnscht sein, dass es harte unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt.
  Das es manchmal auch vielleicht grbere "Angriffe" gegen wen und was auch immer, ist meiner Meinung nach verzeihbar. Genau dieses Spannungsverhltnis macht ja ein Forum aus.
 
  Den Hinweis der oder des Admins auf das Hausrecht halte ich fr vorgeschoben und es ist fr mich ein "Totschlagargument". Mit diesen Forumsregeln kann ich alles und jeden lschen und "verstecke" mich hinter den Bedingungen.
 
  Fr mich ist es eine Art von Zensur. Und der hintergrndige Hinweis den ich erhalten habe "ber Sperrungen wird im Forum nicht diskutiert" empfinde ich als Druck "nur ja den Mund zu halten".
 
  NEIN ! Das kann und darf gerade und hier in diesem Forum nicht sein !!
 
  Bedenkt bitte: ich bin in jeder Beziehung Neuling und habe mir hier im Forum ja gerade gewnscht, dass speziell zu meinen Problemen es eine unterschiedliche Meinung gibt. Was soll ich hier noch, wenn ich als Neuling das Gefhl habe, alles soll stromlinienfrmig auf Linie gebracht werden? Mehr als unschn was hier abgelaufen ist !
 
  Schade auch, dass sich wieder nur "Insider" zu diesen Sperrungen uern.
 
  Beide gesperrten Teilnehmer empfinde ich als starke engagierte Teilnehmer ohne die dieses Forum am unteren Level rangiert. So ist es doch normal, dass sich zwei Menschen hier in die Wolle bekommen. Was solls !! Das ist doch fr uns andere Betroffene im Endeffekt nur gut, knnen wir doch daraus lernen und das Beste fr uns rausnehmen.
 
  Den Admins empfehle ich dringend andere Mastbe anzulegen !! Denn Zensur ist und bleibt Zensur!!
 
  So - jetzt drft ihr mich sperren wenn ihr das fr ntig haltet.
 
  Aber Ihr lieben Mitbeteiligten und Betroffenen bedenkt EINES:
  wir ziehen alle am gleichen Strang !! und wenn man keinen "Krach" zulsst, dann schliet man sich selbst aus !
  Sagst stattdessen Eure Meinung und lasst auch diese Meinung hier im Forum zu.
 
  Wir sind hier nicht in der Politik, sondern es gibt unheimlich viele Menschen hier, welche anderen Menschen helfen wollen !!!
 
  Verbietet niemanden den Mund lasst alle Meinungen zu und man gestatte mir den Hinweis:
 
  JA - es ist Gutsherrenart was hier abluft !
 
  Auf einen guten kritischen und lauten Austausch
  Bernardo

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo  Bernardo und alle anderen,

es geht hier doch gar nicht darum, dass nicht gestritten werden soll. Und stromlinienfrmig soll auch keiner gemacht werden.

Das Problem ist doch eher -jedenfalls auch aus meiner Sicht-, da die Kontrahenten sich gegenseitig weit unter der Grtellinie ffentlich angegriffen haben.

Als ich die Threasds gelesen habe, war mein erster Gedanke "Oh Gott, die alten Mnner zanken wieder wie im Kindergarten" und ich war peinlich berhrt.

Andererseits wrde ich ein Fehlen der Diskussionsbeitrge beider auf sachlicher Ebene wirklich vermissen.

Deshalb: Ab in die Ecke -aber nicht auf Dauer. Wenn die Mtchen sich wieder abgekhlt haben, sollten beide auch von uns wieder herzlich willkommen geheien werde.

Wolfgang

----------


## Bernardo

Wolfgang,

leide, leider muss ich Dir aus zwei Punkten etwas entgegenhalten:

- es handelt sich nicht um zwei alte Mnner -lach-
Nein - im Ernst: genau aber das macht doch den Sinn dieses Forums aus! Was gibt es Besseres als mehere unterschiedliche Meinungen und Streit darber?
Menschenskind - bedenk doch mal: jeder von uns kmpft mit dem schlimmsten Feind der Menschheit. Warum also nicht Meinungen auch unterhalb der Gtelllinie zulassen?
- mich persnlich strt die Art, wie hier mit Sperrungen verfahren wird. Admins mchten das nicht diskuttieren: okay - kann ich nachvollziehen.
Nur stellt sich die Frage: welche Mastbe legen sie an? Das ist mehr als undruchsichtig.

Ich bleibe dabei: Zensur ist Zensur !!

Wenn die Adamins mehr als Gott wissen, dann bitte melden.

----------


## gerhard29

> *lach, lach - es handelt sich nicht um zwei alte Mnner - lach, lach*


 
Hallo Bernardo,

zumindest sind die beiden Mitstreiter nicht im Geiste alt. Da knnte man meinen, da sind zwei Studenten dran. In allen Richtungen. Und wo Hutschi seine Zitate alle her hat, ich wei nicht. Ich glaub der ist mit ganzem Herzblut Schreiber in diesem Forum. 

Die Diskussionen, falls man das so bezeichnen kann, waren zuletzt allerdings weit unter der Grtellinie. Sie wurden von Woche zu Woche schlimmer. Die Beitrge waren zum Schluss teilweise echt peinlich und verletzend und hatten zum Teil auch nichts mehr mit der Sache zu tun. Das war so vorauszusehen und hat kommen mssen.

ich kann nur hoffen, dass beide nach der Auszeit wieder ihre Arbeit aufnehmen und allen Mitbetroffenen mit ihren fundierten Beitrgen helfen. 

Du hast ja recht, wenn Du sagst, wir kmpfen gegen den grten Menschenfeind - vielleicht sollten wir gerade deshalb miteinander mit Respekt umgehen. 

Lach, lach und Prost
Von daher Gre aus Oberschwaben, auch an Dieter und Hutschi 

Gerhard

*-lach, lach - lachen ist gesund*

----------


## LudwigS

Auszug aus der Netikette eines evangelisch/evangelikalen Forums:

Welche Beitrge sind nicht erlaubt?

1. persnlich verletzend, grob unhflich oder gar beschimpfend.
2. Diffamieren, verleumden oder verunglimpfen von Personengruppen, Ethnien oder religise Zugehrigkeit.
3. Diffamieren, verleumden oder verunglimpfen Firmen, Marken, staatliche Institutionen oder Nichtregierungsorganisationen.
4. abschtzige oder beleidigende Aussagen gegen den christlichen Glauben.
5. Knnen Minderjhrigen in irgendeiner Weise Schaden zufgen.
6. offensichtlich unwahre Behauptungen.
7. Passen berhaupt nicht zum Thema des jeweiligen Gesprchs (OT).
8. vllig unsinnig oder albern.
9. Kontaktinserate (oder knnen diesen Eindruck erwecken).

10.Private Nachrichten und Diskussion ber Moderationsmassnahmen.

In dem Forum, aus dem das stammt, liegt der Prozentsatz gesperrter in den letzten 3 Jahren deutlich hher als hier.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Leute,

zu der ganzen Sache mein letzter Beitrag. Seit der Sperrung unserer beiden Experten ist es im Forum ganz schn ruhig geworden. Kaum noch Beitrge. Das soll keine Abwertung der anderen Mitbetroffenen sein. Aber irgendwie kommt mir das Ganze komisch vor.

Viel Gre 

Gerhard

----------


## ruggero1

Frage an die Admins: Wie lange bleibt die Sperre der beiden bestehen? Und worin sind sie eigentlich gesperrt? Hutschi uert sich ja weiterhin mit dem Epithet "Gesperrt" unter seinem Nick, was auf mich so wirkt wie Elvis Presley beim Jailhouse Rock....Vielleicht steht die Dauer der Sperre ja irgendwo, aber ich habe es nicht gesehen.
Ruggero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI

----------


## wassermann

Hallo!

Ich will keine Administratorenschelte, die haben sich schon hchst verdient gemacht um unsere Sache. Dem sei hier nochmals gedankt.
Der Umgang mit dieser Angelegenheit ist mir aber doch zu nebuls. Ich htte auch gerne ffentlich erfahren, wessen genau sie angeklagt wurden, welche Beitrge warum gelscht und welche Strafe verhngt wurde. Die einsehbaren Informationen sind doch sehr vage.

Gru
Wassermann

----------


## LudwigS

Man kann sich natrlich fragen, was machen  die anders, die noch nie gemahnt oder gar gesperrt wurden.

Anstand, Selbstkontrolle, oder sich einfach nur an die nachfolgenden Forumsregeln gehalten....

Forumsregeln

Eine Erklrung fr sich selbst findet sicher jeder.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Carlos

*Diese Geschichte wiedreholt sich immer wieder*
Hallo, liebe Leser
Seit nunmehr ber 7 Jahre lese ich im Forum mit und ich kann euch versichern, dass die beiden Kontrahenden auch diesmal wieder in Krze und in alter Frische  hier in Erscheinung treten werden. Wir hatten diese Situation schon mehrmals und wer sich dafr interessiert, kann dies in den alten Thread`s ausfhrlich nachlesen.

"Quo vadis, Forum" v. 06.06,2008  Seite 16

"In eigener Sache"  v. 27.04.09     Seite 7

"In eigener Angelegenheit"  v. 07.02.2009  Seite 8  

Wir wollen natrlich nicht auf die Beiden verzichten, aber es wre schn, wenn sie das Forum hier mehr mit ihrem Wissen  und ihrer Erfahrung bereichern als sich gegenseitig in Rage zu bringen. Einfach auch mehr Qualitt als Quantitt.
Na ja, die Hoffnung darauf  stirbt auch hier zuletzt.

Einen schnes  Wochenende wnscht allen, Carlos                                                                                                                           7

----------


## Bernardo

Noch einmal ein Beitrag zu diesem Thema von mir und auch der letzte.

Forumsregeln gibt es in jedem Forum und sind so sinnvoll wie eigentlich sinnlos.

Meine Vorredner haben Recht. Es ist verdammt still geworden in diesem Forum und das ganze ist mehr als nebuls.

Jedoch mchte ich jetzt nicht an irgendwelchen Entscheidungen zur Sperrung herumkritteln (es ndert nichts an der Tatsache der Sperrung und es ndert wohl auch nicht die persnlichen Einstellungen der Amins).

Und so mchte ich noch einmal alle Beteiligten einschl. Amins auf folgende Punkte aufmerksam machen:
 
  - seht es doch mehr wie im richtigen Leben.
  Streit gehrt zum Leben. Noch nie habe ich jemand aus meinem Leben wegen eines Streites verbannt und wurde auch noch nie verbannt
  - dem Ansehen des Forums tut es mit Sicherheit keinen Abbruch. Schlimm ist vielmehr die Unterdrckung eines Streites
  - lernt ein wenig Langmut und Toleranz, auch wenn es vielleicht unter die Grtellinie geht. Ein Beitrag ist manchmal schnell geschrieben und leider kann man nicht betonen. So erscheint dem Leser manches vielleicht ganz anders wie es der Schreiber gemeint hat
  - Streitkultur ist eine Kultur und diese sollte auch hier in diesem Forum gepflegt werden
  - Sperrungen sollten immer begrndbar sein und auch begrndet werden. Wer sich hinter Bestimmungen sozusagen versteckt erweckt genau diesen "nebulsen" Eindruck, welcher nicht gemeint ist, aber den Anschein erweckt hier spielen andere unbekannte Grnde eine Rolle
 
  Ich bin Forumserfahren und es gehrt zu meinem Job, Streitgesprche zu fhren um Dingen auf den Grund zu gehen. Strenge im Forum schlft schnell in Frust um - das kann nicht im Interesse der Forumsteilnehmer sein.
 
  berall, ob hier im Internet oder im richtigen Leben gibt es Sympathie und Antipathie, es gibt Platzhirsche, es gibt Rechthaber, es gibt Wichtigtuer, Angepasste, Opportunisten und und und.
  Lasst uns bitte damit leben!
 
  Wir sind erwachsene Menschen, einer gemeinsamen Sprache mchtig und knnen miteinander reden.
 
  Manchmal sind mir Menschen wichtiger wenn ich mich mit ihnen richtig "fetzen" kann. Das zeigt mir, dass man an einem gemeinsamen Thema ein gemeinsames Interesse hat.
 
  Und jetzt kommt mein kleines "Aber".
 
  Lernt auch alle Euch zu entschuldigen. Das muss ja nicht hier fr alle sichtbar sein. Eine persnliche Nachricht reicht.
 
  Wir haben alle eine eigene Meinung. Aber eine Meinung ist und bleibt eine Meinung und stellt keine gottgewollte Tatsache dar. Wir knnen manchmal recht haben und ebenso oft haben wir unrecht. Und manchmal ist einfach "Schnauze halten" auch ein Mittel um aufgeschaukelte Dinge wieder nach unten zu bringen.
 
  Noch mal also mein Aufruf:
 
  keine Sperren mehr, es liegt an den Forumsmitgliedern hier wieder fr Ruhe zu sorgen. 
  Mehr Langmut und mehr Toleranz untereinander wre hier sehr wnschenswert.
 
  Ich sage es mal ganz krass:
  wir alle sind nicht aus Lust und Dollerei hier in diesem Forum. Aber noch sind wir hier und wir leben noch. Lasst uns auch im Forum leben!
 
  Nehmt das Leben nicht so Ernst - es ist Ernst genug!
 
 Euch allen ein wunderschnes Wochenende wnscht Euch
Bernardo

----------


## jrgvw

Lieber Bernardo,

auch ich wiollte mich zum Thema eigentlich nicht mehr ussern, da ich meine Meinung bereits in einem frheren kurzen Beitrag geussert hatte. Nun aber sehe ich mich veranlasst, noch ein wenig deutlicher zu werden. Der Beitrag, der zur Reaktion der Moderatoren gefhrt hat, war schlicht beschimpfend und ehrverletzend; er htte dem Verfasser ohne weiteres eine Strafklage eintragen knnen. Als Strafrechtller erlaube ich mir, das hier einmal in alles Klarheit zum Ausdruck zu bringen.

Lassen die Moderatoren solche Texte durch, dann schadet dies dem Ansehen des Forums, das nicht nur bei Betroffenen, sondern auch bei rzten einen guten Ruf geniesst.

Einverstanden bin ich mit Dir, dass eine Entschuldigung des Verfassers am Platze wre - ich hoffe, er bringt es ber sich, festzustellen, dass er in seinem Zorn zu weit gegeangen ist und damit den Frieden wieder herzustellen.

Gruss

JKrg

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jrg



> auch ich wiollte mich zum Thema eigentlich nicht mehr ussern, da ich meine Meinung bereits in einem frheren kurzen Beitrag geussert hatte. Nun aber sehe ich mich veranlasst, noch ein wenig deutlicher zu werden. Der Beitrag, der zur Reaktion der Moderatoren gefhrt hat, war schlicht beschimpfend und ehrverletzend; er htte dem Verfasser ohne weiteres eine Strafklage eintragen knnen. Als Strafrechtller erlaube ich mir, das hier einmal in alles Klarheit zum Ausdruck zu bringen.


Was mir an Deiner Stellungnahme missfllt, ist die Einseitigkeit. - Da ist durch die kontrre Meinung von *zwei Forumteilnehmern* ber ein diskussionswrdiges Thema, der Schlagabtausch bis zur gegenseitigen Ehrverletzung und Beschimpfung ausgeartet! - Im brigen finde ich, ist die Sperrung der Kontrahenten durch die Forumadministration absolut korrekt und hat mit Gngelei oder wie von Bernardo gemutmat, mit Zensur, recht wenig zu tun.

Gru Heribert

----------


## premme

*Entschuldigung*

Tolle Idee, aber wer bei wem. Da ist vermutlich einer, der einen gefunden hat, den er hochschaukelt, und einer der sich schaukeln lt.
Solange es einer nicht schafft, den "spitzen" Beitrag des Anderen zu ignorieren, (habe bereits auch schon per pers. Nachricht darauf hingewiesen), wird diese Situation immer bestehen bleiben.
*Frage:* Hat der Administrator nicht die Mglichkeit, wie in anderen Foren, in diesen Beitrgen nur die "anstlichen" Teile unlesbar zu machen, so das der Beitrag lesbar bleibt ?.
Gru premme

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Premme



> Frage:[/B] Hat der Administrator nicht die Mglichkeit, wie in anderen Foren, in diesen Beitrgen nur die "anstlichen" Teile unlesbar zu machen, so das der Beitrag lesbar bleibt ?.


Darauf hat die Administration schon bei diversen Streitigkeiten geantwortet: "Wir haben Besseres zu tun, als jeden Beitrag auf die Goldwage zu legen!"  A) Das ist nicht Holgers Aufgabe, der dafr zu sorgen hat, dass die Forensoftware funktioniert. B) Ralf Rainer Damm ist zwar Moderator, aber auch Betroffener, dem man damit zuviel zumuten wrde.

Man kann zwar mit der Software bestimmte Ausdrcke grundstzlich sperren, man kann damit aber nicht verhindern, dass sich User gegenseitig angiften. Von nachtrglichen Entschuldigungen, wenn bereits eine Sperre erfolgt ist, halte ich auch nichts, was die schon lange bestehende Antipathie beweist. Das hat also schon eine lange Geschichte, in die ich selbst auch schon hineingezogen wurde. Ich habe es geschafft mich durch Zurcknahme einer Eskalation zu entziehen, was eben nicht jedem Naturell gelingt. 

Gru Heribert

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Mitstreiter,

zwar bin ich selbst keiner der alles mit Samthandschuhen anfasst - und auch ab und an gerne austeilt, aber wir sind dabei das Wichtigste, nmlich den Kampf gegen den Krebs zu vergessen!
Ich persnlich bin soweit, dass ich meine Probleme hier nicht mehr einstelle. Warum? Ganz einfach,weil es meistens so ausartet, dass alles was nicht in gewisse Kategorien passt von den alten Herren hier systematisch niedergemacht wird!
Bei mir ist es soweit, dass meine liebe Frau sich ber unsere private E-Mailadresse hier anmelden wollte um eine, meinen PK betreffende Frage zu stellen. Warum: Weil ich ihr gesagt habe, dass ich aus o.g. Gruenden hier nicht mehr mitmache.

Gruss und Courage fr den Kampf gegen den PK,

Norbert

----------


## Bernardo

Zwar wollte ich ja zu diesem Thema keinen Beitrag mehr schreiben, aber mich drngt es durch die vorangegangen Beitrge.

@Heribert
Habe keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Zitateinfgen funktioniert. Deshalb meine Methode:

Zitat: "Wir haben Besseres zu tun, als jeden Beitrag auf die Goldwage zu legen!"

Genau dies ist der Punkt an welchem ich im Viereck springe. Denkt mal darber nach.

Nchstes Zitat:
"Ralf Rainer Damm ist zwar Moderator, aber auch Betroffener, dem man damit zuviel zumuten wrde."

Entschuldigt mal: wenn jemand hier in einer Funktion berfordert ist, dann sollte er diese Funktion abgeben. 
Hrt sich jetzt hart an, ist aber doch "real Life".

Ein direktes Zitat von Dir Heribert:
"Ich habe es geschafft mich durch Zurcknahme einer Eskalation zu entziehen, was eben nicht jedem Naturell gelingt."

Warum hast Du dich entzogen? Das ist etwas was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Feigheit vor dem Feind? -lach-
Meinung ist Wichtig und Sinnvoll! 

@Norbert52
Nein! Genau so solltest Du nicht denken und nicht aufgeben hier in diesem Forum!
Einfach klipp und klar Stellung beziehen ohne Rcksicht auf irgendwelche Befindlichkeiten.
Ich sage Dir etwas: mir persnlich ist es egal wie alt jemand ist, ob jemand borniert ist und wer wen wann und warum niedergemacht hat.
Jeder hat ein Wissen! Und davon mchte ich als Betroffener hier im Forum profitieren.

@Allgemein
Die Idee, Text stellenweise zu streichen - OK, damit knnte sogar ich mich anfreunden, sofern dies begrndet wird warum dies geschieht.
Auch wenn Forumsmitglieder mir hier klar machen wollen, dieses Forum wre unabhngig. Da kann ich ja nur mal lachen.
Auf Linie gebrachte Leute versuchen hier andere auf Linie zu bringen. Merkt Ihr das alle nicht?
Was sollen diese Hinweise auf die Seriositt und das sich rzte dieses Forum anschauen?
Darf jemand deshalb nicht eine eigene andere Meinung uern?

Diesem Forum wrden einmal ein paar echte Forum-Freaks gut tun. 


Negativ ausgedrckt:
was sich hier im Moment abspielt ist Grenzen aufzeigen, nur ja einen guten Eindruck fr xxx zu machen und auf sogenannte Seriositt zu pochen. Dabei ist diese Serositt allein schon "gesteuert" von manchen Beteiligten und Initatoren.

Positiv ausgedrckt nach stundenlangem lesen von Beitrgen:
diese Diskussion tut dem Forum gut. Auch wenn manche "Funktionre" dies immer noch nicht sehen wollen.

Ganz wichtig:
ich mchte hier keine Person / Personen verunglimpfen und / oder angreifen. Und ich halte dieses Forum fr eines der wichtigsten und sinnvollsten fr PK.

Ein schnes Wochenende wnscht Euch
Bernardo

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Bernardo,

Dein Beitrag beeindruckt mich - Hut ab!!
Ich glaube Du hast Recht und wir sollten uns alle etwas besinnen...

Danke !

Norbert

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Bernardo,

eine gewisse Aroganz ist Dir wohl eigen, weil Du zwischen leidenschaftlich gefhrter Diskussion und Beschimpfung nicht unterscheiden willst. - Ich tue das! 
Du magst es lustig finden, Dir eine blutige Nase zu holen. Ich bin gegen physische, wie verbale Gewalt und suche deshalb die sachliche Auseinandersetzung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Dir Spass macht, Dich an ins Niveaulose abgedriftete Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Ich jedenfalls nicht, deshalb meine Zurcknahme.

Wenn Dir daran liegt, das Verhalten von Teilnehmern steuern zu wollen, bist Du hier falsch. Dafr haben wir bereits Administratoren. Meinungsmache auf Niveau der Bildzeitung, "Genau das ist der Punkt bei dem ich im Viereck springe", ist auch nicht zutrglich. - Denk Du bitte auch mal nach.

Gru Heribert

----------


## Norbert52

Genau das habe ich in meinen letzten Beitrgen gemeint, Bernardo....
Heribert, ich bin sicher Du sprichst hier vielen aus der Seele - mir nicht!

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## premme

*Ich bin sauer*

Ich stelle nun fest, das die Beiträge von Tag zu Tag weniger werden. Vermutlich halten sich einige Mitglieder, abwartend zurück, trotzdem ihnen vielleicht einige Probleme unter den Nägeln brennen.

Ich möchte nochmals auf die Arbeit der "Aufsicht, Kontrolle" zurückkommen.
Wenn gesamte Thread´s gelöscht werden, weil einige mit ihren Beiträgen aus der Reihe fallen, werden auch viele, gute Beiträge, anderer Mitglieder mitgelöscht. Vorher konnte man also noch feststellen/lesen, das diese schreibenden Mitglieder, die "Streithähne" beruhigen wollten.
Die Kontrolle in diesem Forum wäre doch auch machbar, wenn der Berchtigte unter "zitieren" geht, den Beitrag ändert, und den Grund schriftlich mitteilt. Diese Art dauert aber bestimmt etwas mehr Zeit. 
Aber sollte nicht in diesem Forum, mit diesem Thema, mit etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl gearbeitet werden?.

PS. Ich BITTE von schriftlichen Beschimpfungen, eindeutigem Niedermachen und sonstigem abzusehen.

*Du kannst im Leben machen was du willst, du kommst nicht lebend raus.*

Gruß premme

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

habe lange nicht mehr hier reingeschaut, weil mich dieses agressive Verhalten gestört hat.
Einige wollen hier immer recht haben, auf Teufel komm raus.

Fachärzte werden angegriffen, wiel sie ihr erlerntes Wissen so geben wie sie es für richtig halten.
Betroffene sollte sich mehr um ihren agressiven Kebs kümmern statt agressive Schreibweisen zu tätigen.

Da MÜSSEN die Admins eingreifen, geht nicht anders.

Ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man nicht noch immer einen nachlegen, sondern einfach mal die K..... halten können.

Ich wurde 2001 operiert und bin froh noch zu leben.

Dieses Forum hat mir viel geholfen und sollte weiterbestehen.

In diesem Sinne

Euer Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*Vom Eise befreit - von der Sperre erlöst*

Hallo Forumsfreunde, bevor ich mich wieder aktiv am Forumsgeschehen beteiligen möchte, bitte ich die Forumsfreunde, die mir immer mit guten Ratschlägen zur Seite standen, aber auch diejenigen, die für mein die Forumssperre auslösendes Verhalten kein Verständnis aufbringen können oder konnten hiermit um Nachsicht mit dem ausdrücklichem Bedauern meinerseits, dass mir vor ein paar Tagen buchstäblich der Gaul durchgegangen ist. Was geschehen ist, ist nun mal geschehen. Das Leben geht weiter und leider auch die Probleme um unseren Prostatakrebs.
Die Begründung von Holger zur Löschung meines in Rede stehenden Beitrages, um einen anderen guten Thread vor der Löschung zu bewahren, mag zunächst Erstaunen auslösen, bei nüchterner Betrachtung geht das aber in Ordnung. Es lässt sich immer noch einigermaßen nachvollziehen, was das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte. Ausdrücklich möchte ich auch selbst noch einmal das Wort Netiquette hier einbringen das *hier erläutert* wird.
Von Entscheidungen nach Gutsherrenart zu sprechen ist buchstäblich fehl am Platz. Dieses Forum hat einen guten Ruf oder verfügt dank einer vorbildlich arbeitenden Administration über einen hohen Imagefaktor. Den gilt es zu erhalten, denn es war von Anfang an nicht selbstverständlich, dass uns die gestandene Ärzteschaft als vollmündig akzeptierte. In diesem Forum wird auf meist hohem Niveau ernsthaftes Wissen über alles, was mit dem Prostatakarzinom zu tun, verbreitet. Es wäre gut, wenn wir uns im ureigensten Interesse diese Möglichkeit erhalten, in dem sich kompetente Fachleute zu Wort melden. Diesen Personenkreis sollten wir nicht durch von uns geführte interne Grabenkämpfe vergraulen - Hutschi schreite Du voran - ich bin gerade dabei.



> Ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man nicht noch immer einen nachlegen, sondern einfach mal die K..... halten können.


Auch das werde ich versuchen, in die Tat umzusetzen, wenn es auch manchmal schwer fällt nach einem Tritt ans Schienbein, einfach still zu halten und sich ins stille Kämmerlein zurückzuziehen.
Es gibt noch viel zu tun, packen wir es an. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dem Forumsgeschehen einen zukünftigen, weiteren harmonischen Ablauf, indem Erfahrungen, Meinungen und Ratschläge ausgetauscht oder erteilt werden.

*"Lebe so, dass du die Taten deines Lebens nicht zu verheimlichen brauchst, aber auch kein Verlangen hast, sie zur Schau zu tragen*"
(Leo Tolstoi)

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Hutschi,

mein Kompliment für diesen souveränen Beitrag!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## LudwigS

Naja, die Botschaft hör ich wohl....

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Pinguin

*Apropos Entschuldigung*




> Lernt auch alle Euch zu entschuldigen. Das muss ja nicht hier für alle sichtbar sein. Eine persönliche Nachricht reicht.


Eine lobenswerte Anregung, die schon an anderer Stelle von mir praktiziert mangels Akzeptanz fehl schlug. Wer soll sich denn bei wem entschuldigen? Die Forumsgemeinde habe ich um großzügige Nachsicht für meine im Zorn entfleuchten Worte gebeten. Der Administration hatte ich nach erfolgter Löschung und Sperre diesen Text per E-Mail überstellt:

Moin Ralf, zunächst möchte ich bei Dir um Verständnis bitten, dass mir vorgestern erstmals so richtig der Gaul durchgegangen ist und Du wieder mal völlig berechtigt Anlaß hattest, mich zu sperren. Es hatte von meiner Seite sachlich begonnen, als ich die mir in der Erinnerung verbliebene Meinung von Prof. Semjonow zum postoperativen PSA-Wert im Forum kund tat und dann auch noch bei Wolfhard fündig wurde.
Ich hatte dann die Plauderecke als Plattform genutzt, um den laufenden Thread vor weiterer Eskalation zu bewahren. Es hat nicht geholfen. Anstatt die von mir dann im Forum publizierten Semjonows Erklärungen hinzunehmen und wenn nötig zur weiteren Abklärung beizutragen, wurde das leider mehr oder weniger ignoriert. Auf die Zusatzfrage von Ludwig hat Prof. Semjonow mir geantwortet. Ich leite diese E-Mail ohne Kommentar an Dich weiter. Ich habe Heribert nun gebeten, nun doch nicht als Ghostwriter für mich zu agieren.
Ich bedauere grundsätzlich mein durch Provokation heraufbeschworenes Verhalten, nicht aber die Wortwahl, denn davon muss man nichts zurücknehmen, weil alles den Tatsachen entspricht, wie Du es oft genug selbst erlebt hast.
Prof. Semjonow erwähnte noch, dass er dem BPS damals die Vortragsdaten von Magdeburg zur Verfügung gestellt hätte. Leider habe ich in unserer Datenbank dazu nichts gefunden. Er hat aber nun sein Sekretariat angewiesen, mir diese Datei zuzuleiten. Ebenfalls ohne weiteren Kommentar leite ich diesen Link an Dich zur weiteren Verwendung weiter. Dieser Link enthält noch weitere Vorträge zu diversen Themen um die Prostata. Es sind leider nur gesprochene Worte ohne Folienanhang. Ich werde mir beim Abhören die relevanten Passagen notieren und gegebenenfalls im Forum publizieren. Viele Grüße in Richtung Norden. Harald.
-----Original Message-----
Date: Mon, 08 Mar 2010 13:12:10 +0100

*"Wenn auch nur wenige Menschen Cäsaren sind, so steht doch jeder einmal an seinem Rubikon"*
(Graf Christian Ernst Karl von Bentzel-Sternau)

----------

